# Problem with external harddrive not showing in finder



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

After i updated to the new OS X Yosemite and the reboot was complete my external harddrive won't show up on the desktop or in finder.

Tried to reboot both the harddrive and my mac several times, also the harddrive is shown in disc utility, but it's greyed out and cannot be repaired or controlled.

Don't really know how to go from here.. guys?

Oh also! The drive appears as normal on my MacBook with all content still there.

iMac 27" 2012
WD 2TB external harddrive (reformatted for mac use)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Select the greyed out drive and go to the Toolbar and choose Mount.


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

I get "Mount Failed"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try DiskWarrior DiskWarrior 4 - The Disk Utility for Mac Disk Repair, Mac Directory Repair, Mac Disk Recovery, Mac Data Recovery


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

try to use lunix or Windows live to check if you device is working or not


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

The harddrive is functional on other devices.


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

so format it NTFS and try to put again in the device


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

It is already formatted for mac and works fine with my other mac


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

may it's not allocted "it has not name " C/D..."


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

How do you fix that?


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

Also DiskWarrior says it cannot rebuild cause the file system is nto supported


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

What is that? link?


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

Just realised the drive is not actually reformatted i have been using a NTFS reader and apparently that reader is no longer compatible with mac since Yosemite. Think this might be it?


----------



## xnmaoangelz (Oct 23, 2014)

It worked, bought a program called Tuxera NTFS 2014 instead of NTFS free that i used before!


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

So you get the Solution ??


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

khichaya said:


> may it's not allocted "it has not name " C/D..."


Disk being allocated with a drive letter "C" or "D" etc... is only a Windows thing.... does not exist on Macs or other Unix based systems. Do not give this advice to a Mac user.... it is confusing because they can never do that.



khichaya said:


> -try to use table doctor in haren's boot cd


Harens boot CD is WINDOWS. Again not compatible with a Mac. As well as telling a user to re-format to NTFS? That is also a bad idea if said to the wrong person without the disclosure that they would lose all their data. Luckily this user did not try that.

Please remember that this area of TSF is a "Mac Support" area and advice given here should be given from that context. Giving "Windows" type answers to a "Mac" user can be confusing, and dangerous... as well as a waste of their time.

Thank you.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

xnmaoangelz said:


> Just realised the drive is not actually reformatted i have been using a NTFS reader and apparently that reader is no longer compatible with mac since Yosemite. Think this might be it?


Yes this is what your issue is for sure. You need to contact the vendor of your NTFS reader program to see if they have an update for Yosemite or find another reader.

Can you tell me what it is you are storing on this disk and why you need it to be NTFS? There are alternative formatting choices that are compatible with to work with both Windows and Mac at the same time natively. ExFAT for example.

Depending on what you are using it for... that may be a better solution. Many of these "NTFS Reader" programs are kind of "hack" jobs and I would generally avoid using them unless you really HAVE to do so.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

khichaya The software disc you mentioned is not allowed here as it breaks a variety of Eula's, IE they do not have the right to use the programs. Please do not encourage or recommend it's use.


----------

